# Was this Honda Blower tiller based?



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Saw this on CL - never saw one before. What year were these made? Is it based on a tiller tractor? It's under the Westchester NY CL if anyone has to have it.

HONDA SNOWBLOWER USED VINTAGE F28


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, this was a machine with a easy-removable engine that could be fitted to a number of other frames/devices, including a tiller, snow blower and even a generator. While a jack-of-all-trades, it was a master at none.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That Honda really looks cool. 

Seems a number of different companies (Toro, Ariens, ... ) tried to make that one engine multiple machine thing work and it just didn't seem to catch on.
Seems Gravely is one of the few that keep it going.

Now TroyBilt is bringing it back with it's new model. I think they chose too small an engine  That coupling doesn't look all that reliable either IMHO.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't forget about Gravely and Home - BCS America
Still strong companies as far as I know.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Those pics are great Robert. I like the sweeper. When I lived in Manhattan I always sort of laughed at the number of Gravelys I'd see in Parking garages with brooms attached. That's usually how they kept the sidewalk clean when it snowed.

I think the David Bradleys were probably first with that concept, or the Sears Handiman. as far back as the 1930s.

Wow - this guy also has it posted on eBay for almost $800!! I didn't pay attention to the price on CL. Seems overly optimistic.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-F28-HONDA-SNOWBLOWER-1971-/171177744520


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Must be charging extra for the duct tape around the chute.

Those F28s have to be kind of scarce, and pretty much the only reason I'd have to have one is because it classifies as what I'd call a vintage Honda. Especially if you had the tiller part of it too.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

DID I miss something seems its priced the same? 
must of modified CL?
Doesn't it look like it says G28 on the engine? 

That's ashamed I am headed to that town later this week, But at that price not even worth checking out. Would of been cool to check out if he had some attachments!

Micah thanks for the link interesting stuff!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have officially learned something today. I never knew Honda made anything like this.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

db9938 said:


> I have officially learned something today. I never knew Honda made anything like this.



Same.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, the F28 was only offered as a tiller with the snowblower attachment being offered here in the U.S. I don't believe those other attachments that Robert showed were brought to the North American market.

Parts, manuals and such are on ebay.






These owner's manuals are for the tiller:
Honda 1969 F28 F 28 Tiller Owners Manual Factory issued Book | eBay

...and the snow blower as an attachment:
Printed 1971 Honda Snowblower Attachment for F 28 Rototiller Owners Manual 726 | eBay

Honda offers up two owner's manuals on their web site based on serial number in the tillers section:
http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/317151.pdf
http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/3171503.pdf

I couldn't find any manuals for the snow blower attachment on Honda's site. 
There are two models listed when you look for parts. The F28A and F28K1A.

Snow blower parts are shown with the F28A.
Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up Results
...but not the F28K1A, but I suspect it probably fit both versions.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that at $800 it's going to stay in his garage a while.


----------

